# New Holland LS 180 for stacking Naperville,IL or Surrounding Area's



## jcos (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a New Holland LS 180 with bucket and plow available for stacking snow after the storm. ( Machine is used during storm) Also have a two dumps F450 w/10' bed and International w/ 16' bed if you need it hauled. Call Jeff 630-330-3800 if interested.


----------

